
Working with a virtual team: 7 best practices - accordeiro
https://www.ckl.io/blog/working-virtual-team-7-best-practices/
======
tfvictorino
Cool topics, can relate to most of them. Congrats!

~~~
accordeiro
Appreciate it! :)

------
cassiogoulart
Awesome reading!

~~~
accordeiro
Thanks! We've tried to put together all the info we've gathered in our
experience working with remote teams :) Any feedback is appreciated!

